# Opinions on Melco Bravo machine?



## jeweltx (Mar 26, 2011)

I was looking at the Brother 650 and then at a show saw the Melco Bravo which is a commercial machine and less expensive. Was wanting opinions from any of you that have experience with the Bravo machine. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

Since you are just starting to look you may or may not know that the Melco Bravo needs a computer connected for the machine to work. On the Brother you can transfer the design to the machine and then disconnect the computer. This may or may not be an issue for some but it is worth pointing out that the machine cannot operate without a computer.

On another note I had saw the Bravo but couldn't find much discussion on it myself. The thing I did notice is that it runs Amaya OS Lite. I am not sure what the limitations of the Lite version would be vs the full version? I also think the cap sewing field on the Bravo is not the 270 degree like most commercial machines (someone may correct me though). 

Another machine that may be worth looking into would be this smaller machine from SWF. SWF USA

Also, a SWF E-1501C used runs in this same price range.

I have no first hand experience with either the Bravo or the SWF machines above. I was merely showing you some options I knew about.

I do have a Brother PR-650 and a PR-620 so if you have questions I would be glad to try to help.


----------



## jeweltx (Mar 26, 2011)

The computer is not a big deal to me-I like that I could look at the design on the screen to show customers or myself. Brother's smaller sewing field, limited needles and price made me start looking at smaller commercial machines. The whole process is so overwhelming.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't have the Bravo, but I have the Amaya XT which is the next step up from the Bravo from what I have seen. They came out with the Bravo after the XT for a lower end machine. There is not a lot of difference in the machines, more the software. I really like the Amaya. I would definitely go with the bigger machine of the Bravo vs Brother 650. They are a sixteen needle vs six needle, faster speed, better software, and even a cheaper price. Sounds like a win-win to me. JMO.


----------



## jeweltx (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you mind explaining the differences in software?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

The bravo has Os lite version that has a smaller sewing field and 1000-1200spm (forgot which one it was). The cap frame is the standard cap fram the xt has the wacf. And the bravo software can link only 4 machines(I don't see that as a problem though) the full os version can link up to 30. 

I was looking at the bravo as well n did research on it. Almost bought the brother pr1000 but it was $15000 here. Ended up getting an xts instead of the bravo. They had a June special that I jumped on. 

Decided on the melco xts because of it bigger sewing field, fast speed, the wacf also because the tech is right down the street from me. Less then 10mins away.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Chad, I think you made a good choice. I have owned an Amaya since 2003 and have not regretted it once. I ended up buying another one in 2005 and then traded both of them in on two new ones in 2008. I have thought about trading these in for the new XTS but haven't seen that much of a difference so far so I've held off for now.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

still getting to know my machine. so far loving it! im glad i didnt get the brother. i talked to a local dealer about the brother and almost bought it... glad i didnt have the $ yet.had to wait a couple of weeks. but i left the brother dealer a little hessitant. when i went there was excited, but they wanted $15000 for it. after doing some more research i ended up going with the xts.

im not downing the brother though in any way. i just felt like the melco was better for me. if i hadnt heard about the xts i would of bought the brother. was searching for local techs that was my main desicion in buying my machine. the brother had 2. and the melco has 1, theyre both about 10mins away but felt like the price was too much for the brother.


----------

